# Speaker System crisp clear sound for home use



## rohitmurarka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi All,
Want to buy a speaker system to connect with my LED TV (Panasonic A300) as well as smartphone. After researching online, I think a decent set would cost me anywhere between INR 5-10K. I am not a BASSHEAD but need something which can fill my living room with crisp and clear audio.
I found Swans M10 to be good but almost every one says this is ideal for small room. Thonet and Vander also have good reviews. But not sure wich one would be good enough for living room. I am open to buy anything (Even Book Shelf) within 10K which have excellent mids and decent high and low response to fill a living room.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## Minion (Oct 25, 2016)

Buy Logitech Z623 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## rohitmurarka (Nov 3, 2016)

Minion said:


> Buy Logitech Z623 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal



Hi Minion,
Thanks for responding. Would you vote Logitech one over ThonetVander Grub? I had been making my mind over Grub based on online reviews. If you have experienced listening Grub and logitech Z623, can you pls help me choose between two?

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 3, 2016)

thonet vander is a lesser known brand and it doesn't look very reliable to me-i'd say stick with the logitech z623 as its a tried and trusted product.if you're not inclined to go for logitech you may consider checking out Samsung hw h-20 which is also really good.


----------



## Minion (Nov 4, 2016)

rohitmurarka said:


> Hi Minion,
> Thanks for responding. Would you vote Logitech one over ThonetVander Grub? I had been making my mind over Grub based on online reviews. If you have experienced listening Grub and logitech Z623, can you pls help me choose between two?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit



ThonetVander Grub speaker is only 48 watts RMS Honestly i don't know much about this brand.


----------

